# Help me finish my sermon



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

This Lord's Day I will be preaching at a Lutheran Church. My usual custom when preaching at an arminian church is to preach on the sovereignty or attributes of God or the sufficiency of scripture. This time I have a strong unction to preach on redemptive history as a back drop for understanding the scriptures. It's the kick off of a new Sunday School season. Particularly I want to show them how Christ saturates the Old Testament, kind of a brief intro to covenant theology.

Here's my outline:
I will begin with 1 Cor 10:1-5 where Paul says that Jesus was the Rock that followed the Israelites through the wilderness and gave them living water.

I will then take them back to Exodus 17:1-7 and read the original context where Moses struck the rock and it brought forth water. They will be bewildered and wonder where Jesus is in that story.

I want them to understand that the Bible is not a book of moralistic stories and hero stories but that Christ is everywhere revealing the plan of redemption.

I will take the Exodus passage apart for them. Demonstrate how God said he would stand before the people, a shocking statement, a reversal of the norm; that God is putting himself on trial, that Moses the judge is striking God with the rod of justice. The murmuring Israelites have sinned horribly yet God is taking the judgment and punishment on himself. Once struck he pours forth life giving and sustaining blessing.

It's a beautiful and vivid picture of Christ's redemption.

I will then take them back to Gen 3 and read about the emnity that God put between the seed of the woman and the seed of Satan. How this sets the pattern for redemptive history. I will do a brief survey of some well known stories that demonstrate this pattern. Moses (seed of the woman) going up against Pharoah (seed of Satan); David going against Goliath, at the end of the story David cuts off his head. Jael driving a tent peg through Sisera's head. Herod's attempt to kill the seed in his slaughter of the innocents. The climax will be the cross where the redemption of God's people is finished.

At this point they should begin to see this unifying theme of scripture and learn to expect to find it elsewhere.

My theme is redemption and how God has provided for the redemption of his people.

Here's where I'm stuck. I need a personal application for this sermon. I need to bring it to their every day life. Help me to come up with a good and God honoring application. Thank you.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

The application is simply the gospel, no?

Wrap this highly profitable sermon with a cold hard explanation of how us stiff necked people can now stand righteous in the presence of the Holy God despite what we truly deserve ion our natural state (which, on this point, the knowledgeable Lutherans should appreciate).

(btw, I am just asking, not questioning or refuting "“ who gave you authority to preach?)


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2006)

Preach no sermon without Christ. Gospel is your application.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

(btw, I am just asking, not questioning or refuting "“ who gave you authority to preach?) 

Thank you for asking Chris. I explained why I preach in an earlier post, this is what I wrote:

"I am not ordained though I have served as an elder in the past. I have preached in a lot of churches. I follow in the tradition of Howell Harris. I have preached in EV Free, Congregational, Methodist, Baptist, Seventh Day Baptist and Lutheran churches. Ironically the only church I probably will never preach in is my own and that's fine. I'm suspicious of any church that invites me to come and preach. My SOP is this: As long as the recognized leadership of the church INVITES me to come and preach then that is my license. I will always go.

I do study all the time. I know my greek well enough to be dangerous. I study about preaching and I study preachers. When I step into the pulpit I feel the dread that Dr. McMahon recently spoke of in his April 29th broadcast of the Wild Boar News podcast. Please listen to that. I have encouraged pastors to examine themselves for that dread for years. The pulpit really is a plane that stands between God and His people. It's not a place for entertainers, motivational speakers or church CEOs. If my presence is displacing one of these clowns then I count it a privilege to be in that church to give the people what they have been missing - the WORD of our Sovereign."

I've discussed this with my pastor and he agrees that as long as the recognized leadership invites me than I may go and preach. Let's face it, it was never an issue before I was reformed and since then I have wrestled greatly with my 'right' to preach. I really do appreciate your questioning who gave me authority, it's a question that should always be asked and answered.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Preach no sermon without Christ. Gospel is your application.



Yes brother, I always include the cross. I preach Christ and him crucified or I don't preach at all.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

BTW, there is no prize for helping me finish my sermon. I WILL raise a toast to you in the Puritan Pub, if you're a Baptist I'll raise a sweet tea to you.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

I appreciate your helpful answer Bob. I don't read all the threads, so I apologize for being redundant.

I have preached three sermons in the past (I am only 27, so three for an ignorant layman is plenty). Like you, now that I am reformed, it is an issue and I realize I should have never preached to those congregations and those churches had no right allowing me to do so. Your situation appears to be different and you certainly are more able and equipped than I was.




[Edited on 9-8-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

btw, could you provide me with a link to the post where you explained why you preach?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

Still Chris if God has given you the gift or ability to teach then seek every opportunity to do it. Not necessarily as a preacher but perhaps teaching under the watchcare of your elders. Develop your skills and remember you are the spiritual leader/teacher of Kara, Abigail, Caleb, Grace and ZoÃ«. Whew! What a responsibility. You are a missionary to this and the next generation by your godly teaching. Blessings.

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> btw, could you provide me with a link to the post where you explained why you preach?



I wouldn't expect you to have read all the previous posts. We haven't caught up with John Owen's collection of opuses yet but we're making him sweat.

We spoke about Who Can Preach here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=18595#pid254135

and touched upon it here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16703#pid231610


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> (btw, I am just asking, not questioning or refuting "“ who gave you authority to preach?)



I suppose the same Person who gave Spurgeon and Bunyan the authority to preach.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey come on brother Ivan, you're back in the saddle. Help me with my application.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> The application is simply the gospel, no?
> 
> Wrap this highly profitable sermon with a cold hard explanation of how us stiff necked people can now stand righteous in the presence of the Holy God despite what we truly deserve ion our natural state (which, on this point, the knowledgeable Lutherans should appreciate).



This is good, Bob.

I don't have much time right now, but I'll work on it and get back to you later.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

Christopher's application is excellent and if I were preaching to a reformed audience they would appreciate that kind of ending. I don't want to diminish the gospel but I am looking for an app that will be God glorifying and at the same time edify folks who are used to a 'news YOU can use' style of preaching. I want to get invited back.  If y'all think that I'm fishing for a compromise then I will end with a cold hard explanation, I've certainly done that before. On Father's Day I preached on the different biblical roles of husbands and wives and the headship of the husband, that had them squirming but they still invited me back.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are a few illustrations that you might find helpful:

http://www.sermonillustrations.com/a-z/r/redemption.htm

I have the day off, but it's time to get a bunch of errands done. I'll check back later, probably not until early evening.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Christopher's application is excellent and if I were preaching to a reformed audience they would appreciate that kind of ending. I don't want to diminish the gospel but I am looking for an app that will be God glorifying and at the same time edify folks who are used to a 'news YOU can use' style of preaching. I want to get invited back.  If y'all think that I'm fishing for a compromise then I will end with a cold hard explanation, I've certainly done that before. On Father's Day I preached on the different biblical roles of husbands and wives and the headship of the husband, that had them squirming but they still invited me back.



Perhaps your application should just be to give them some more pointers on how to read their Bibles better, especially the OT. And of course to be grateful and worshipful as they discover Christ yet again in the pages of OT Scripture.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Still Chris if God has given you the gift or ability to teach then seek every opportunity to do it. Not necessarily as a preacher but perhaps teaching under the watchcare of your elders. Develop your skills and remember you are the spiritual leader/teacher of Kara, Abigail, Caleb, Grace and ZoÃ«. Whew! What a responsibility. You are a missionary to this and the next generation by your godly teaching. Blessings.
> 
> [Edited on 9-8-2006 by BobVigneault]



Thanks for the exhortation brother. I certainly have a desire to teach, not necessarily preach, but in the event I was lawfully ordained and preaching was needed, I would certainly step up. My passion is for unity through right instruction and making disciples through teaching all that Jesus commanded. What is crucial for this unity and discipleship is submission and respect to authority. I certainly have the desire to be a teacher but know I am not lawfully appointed to do so and until I become more able and learned myself and have the right hand of fellowship granted to me by the presbytery, I will refrain from addressing any congregation.

As far as my household goes, yes I will continue to strive to lead and teach my family, raising my children up in the discipline and instruction of the Lord and presenting my wife holy and blameless to Christ in all her glory, having no spot or wrinkle or any such thing. That is my calling through being a husband and father, but I will leave the congregations to the appointed pastor-teachers.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob, I would second Patrick's suggestion. Tell them to read their Bibles with the understanding that they testify of Jesus.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Bob, I would second Patrick's suggestion. Tell them to read their Bibles with the understanding that they testify of Jesus.



That was my original idea, I chose the topic because it is the first day of a new Sunday School season and it will help them to study the Bibles with greater understanding.

Thanks everyone who responded in this thread and through email. I'll keep taking suggestions until tomorrow morning when I will type out my final draft.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob have you ever heard RC Sproul's Knowing Scripture series? It does in six stages what Patrick mentioned about reading scripture correctly. Maybe you could condense it down for your application. It was a really good series.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 8, 2006)

Curious - why wouldn't the "Reformed" ending work?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

It works fine. It wouldn't have the same impact for the non-reformed because we appreciate biblical knowledge that glorifies God. We are happiest when God is exalted. But in the average Seeker Community Church the 'audience' is looking for their little ego biscuit - what's in this for me. The reformed hearer says, 'Wow, God's Word is awesome and it satisfies my thirst for Him',
while the non-reformed will still be sitting in his pew waiting for the punchline.

Obviously I'm generalising and perhaps being a bit too cynical but I've found I have to point out to these folks that they are starved for the word before they realize it on their own. They don't appreciate the Word because it's God's revelation, they want to know how it will make their relationships better.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 9, 2006)

(I am a former active member of seeker church of 4 years)

I have found that when I thoroughly explain God's Holiness and Christ's righteousness to my seeker friends, they really are captivated by such and greatly appreciate it. 

I think many of them simply were never exposed to good preaching and do not realize such exists. Then, when they are exposed, they want more. I used to lead a small group at my former Willow Creek Model church. Towards the end of my time there, I taught reformed concepts but they never knew. I would be saying something that is totally Calvinistic and/or covenantal and the people in the small group would all be giving me the "œamen head shake". Sometimes I felt like stopping group and explaining to them that, "œno, you guys nod your heads and concur, but by your creed and profession, you do not agree." I never did that mind you.

My point is, I don't think the people in these mainline congregations are as disenchanted with Bible preaching as their church´s marketing plans make them out to be.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree totally Chris, I have found that like it or not a church takes on the personalility of it's pastor, expecially if there are no elders.

Anyway, my sermon is done and I'm really pumped to preach it. When I got to the end I realized that the only appropriate end was a gospel call to the lost and to point out that the redeemed owe a debt of gratitude that can only be expressed through joyous obedience to the Word.

Thank you again everyone, here is the very end of my message:

We had only seen the judgment of sin in signs and symbols and shadows. We saw lambs slain and goats slaughtered and other goats set free. We saw the priests in the temple with bread and candles and sacrifice pointing us toward a redeemer and now we saw the real thing. The seed of the woman, the promised redeemer, the Rock of Salvation was taking the punishment for a fallen wretched race.

God the Judge struck the Christ and what happened. Living water, the blessing of God the Father, reconciliation to the Father, salvation itself sprang forth. Jesus told the woman at the well, "œwhoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty forever. The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life." 

Are you thirsty today? Have you been redeemed from a bondage to sin? Have you been saved from God´s wrath? If not I pray that today is the day you will fall upon his mercy, call upon the Lord. Acknowledge that you need a redeemer and ask God to reveal His Christ to you.

If you have been redeemed, bought back from your bondage to sin, are you aware of the debt of gratitude that we owe the Father. When we were faithless he was always faithful. When we were sinners he was holy and provided a way of escape. When we were lost, he came down and found us. Will you express your gratitude in joyful obedience to His Word?

People of God, what a history we have but more than that we can sing, "œHallelujah, What a Savior" we have. Let´s pray.

[Edited on 9-9-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 11, 2006)

So how did it go Bob?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for asking Chris, it went very well. One of the elders came to me and said he had never heard anything like that. That it opened his eyes to something he had been missing. A lady came to me and told me should had to go home and read those OT passages again. So that was very exciting to hear. Yeeehaw! Covenant theology is infecting the Lutherans! Well, a few of them anyway.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Augusta (Sep 11, 2006)




----------

